# mexico used cars



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello all, If things work out as planned i will be living in mexico 6 months a year (Winter/spring) & in the US (summer/ fall). I am considering buy a used car in mexico to save money, since it will only be used 6 months & be driven locally. Anyone buy a used car in Mexico? Are used prices high? Any scams to be aware of ? How much is insurance a year in mexico? THX


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may have a problem: Will you have a residence visa and a permanent address in Mexico, a CURP, and maybe even an RFC? Registering a vehicle will require some, or all of those documents. Just a tourist permit won‘t work in most states.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You may have a problem: Will you have a residence visa and a permanent address in Mexico, a CURP, and maybe even an RFC? Registering a vehicle will require some, or all of those documents. Just a tourist permit won‘t work in most states.


mr g53 is a Mexican National by birth so once he gets his documents together he'll have what he needs to buy and register a car.

Yes, autos in Mexico are slightly more expensive than in the US. I am currently shopping and it isn't really that big of a difference. It's nowhere near what the cost of importation of a US vehicle would be.

Yes, there are a near infinite number of scams that get run on used car sales by independent sellers. I know several people (Mexicans) who have bought used cars that turned out to be stolen even though they did due diligence to check the title. One even hired an abogado to check for him. The scammers have gotten that good.

If you buy from a dealer, especially an official dealer of "semi-nuevos" you can have confidence. They don't want to ruin their reputation and most are associated with a major brand like Nissan, Toyota etc.


----------

